# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR X] - Faire un cumul conditionnel

## PPierreB

Bonjour  tous,
Je tourne un peu en rond depuis plusieurs heures. 
Voici un tat CR. Comme on peut le voir, j'ai plusieurs enregistrements concernant le mme article (code article) avec des quantits diffrentes.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une ide pour avoir une seule ligne par article avec la somme des quantits svp ?

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour

tu fis un groupe sur le code article, tu fais la somme des quantits et tu caches le dtails pour n'afficher ue le pied de groupe dans lequel tu auras mis le code, le libell, etc....

----------


## PPierreB

Merci msieur.
a marche impeccable !

----------

